# M1A Garand



## gkmac54 (Dec 11, 2011)

Can any one point me in the direction of an authority on this rifle. Just inherited one and would like to have it evaluated.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Is it an M1A, which is the civilian copy of the M14 or is it the old WW2 M1?

M1As come in different models from Springfield Armory from the standard to the super match.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Is it an M1A, which is the civilian copy of the M14 or is it the old WW2 M1?
> 
> M1As come in different models from Springfield Armory from the standard to the super match.


 
He's got it for sale on the other forum.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have one, it was appraised to me at anywhere from 800- 2300 dollars, just depends on how bad the person wanted it i guess. But mine means too much to me to sell. Im a big ww2 buff and it has been passed down through family... so it'll never be on the market unless absolutely necessary


----------



## gkmac54 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know. My preliminary research suggests it is a civilian copy but I got lost in the volumes of information on the net and would be willing to pay market value for some ones quality experience and expertise.

Worm, I do not know what you are suggesting in your post. This rifle is not for sale here or on any other forum for that matter. If you are suggesting I have this gun for sale you need to check your self, If not I apologize for incorrectly calling you out.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

You're fine gkmac54. Im sorry if I inaccurately put you on blast. The is an M1 Grand for sale on another local forum for $750 sellers name is mac the knife. Found it to be very similar, especially given the names. If it not you, just ignore me. Would be a smart idea to get it appraised, and possibly get insurance for it. If its the real deal its a very nice piece to have in a collection. O*D*W


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a picture up of it and that would help. Serial numbers work good also. Sounds cool whatever it is. With a pic someone on here will be able to tell you in seconds.


----------



## gkmac54 (Dec 11, 2011)

spent about an hour on the phone with Glass. I am very appreciative. Turns out to be a Garand with all SA parts at this point. Going to his place next weekend for more detailed evaluation to include checking for safety and hopefully shooting. I am stoked!


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

JJ(glassplus) is an awesome guy to talk to. I spent a few hours with him a month or so ago when I had some questions about the M1 carbine I had picked up. He is a wealth of knowledge and very helpful. I look forward to talking with him again soon.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Call the CMP office in Anniston AL. They should be able to tell you if it is a WWII drifle or just a reproduction... Good luck, Sounds Real Purdy...


----------

